# ST Lucie Inlet area, fishing with Dad



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Been too long since I've had my Dad out. This is the first trip since we lost my Mom in May, so it was pretty special to get him, my Sis, nephew, and my Sis's boyfriend Chris out on the water for a few days for some bonding. Luckily, the fishing's been red hot pretty much anywhere here. We spent most of the time inshore, simply because it was nonstop action with so many species and kept us busy and having fun. Don't leave fish to find fish is the old saying, right? 

We ended the week with one day offshore, and the rest of the days fishing inside. Snook, jacks, reds, tarpon, snapper, dolphin, sharks, bonito, ladyfish and spanish mackerel were all kind enough to pull some drag. One thing for sure, they were all fun. 



































































































































































Dad lost 2 fish that I wish we could have gotten back. 1st was a heckuva nice tarpon at the inlet (leader wore through) second was a really huge snook that pounded a bait on the wall and put up an awesome fight for a good solid minute before spitting the bait and hook. Somehow the hook tore out of the bait, scraped up the side of it, re-entered the bait fish on the back and the point wound up in the spine. Oddest thing I've seen yet. We never had the snook hooked, she was just holding onto the bait the whole time. 

Maybe next year..

Some random lizards that my Nephew has been catching:

An Red headed Agama, native to Africa and also apparently the parking lot at the local Starbucks:



















Male and female











All in all a great week and some QT with family. Hoping to get him back down for the mullet run.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome post! Great you can fish wih your dad, and he with his son and grandson. Those are memories each of you will always treasure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No better days spent fishing than with family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice post Tom. Your Dad looks like he had a great time.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's some good days of fishing right there Tom. Lots of smiling faces.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is great!  Look at all the nice fish and species your dad got to experience. Good times with the family.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> That is great!   Look at all the nice fish and species your dad got to experience. Good times with the family.


I think Dad was happiest with the ladyfish. Tons of action, great fighters, easy to catch, and they don't wear him out like a big fish. 

-T


----------

